# Adorama Exclusive: IRIX Cine 30mm T1.5 for EF and RF available now for $1195



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 10, 2021)

> Adorama has exclusivity on the new IRIX Cine 30mm T1.5 lens. This new IRIX lens comes in a multitude of mounts including RF, EF, and PL. The new lens is only $1195.
> IRIX Cine 30mm T1.5 Key Features
> 
> Ultra HD 8K resolution ready and full-frame sensor coverage
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Sep 10, 2021)

Wheater-sealed?


----------



## RayValdez360 (Sep 10, 2021)

EOS 4 Life said:


> Wheater-sealed?


when you shoot around wheat, it cant get in the lens.


----------



## kten (Sep 10, 2021)

EOS 4 Life said:


> Wheater-sealed?


They (irix) list this as being so when I saw it on their news feed. AFAIK all the cine housings are sealed to some degree, all the others are basically all dragonfly lenses with the odd blackstone/fireflylike the 11mm in a cine housing ie. gear rings installed and wider standard barrel width for easy swapping lenses without messing with follow focus rig positioning between lenses.

Whether the stills orientated blackstone models have better sealing vs cine I'm not sure since obviously stills dominant bodies have higher level of sealing vs true cine ones so lenses may follow that trend, either way some level of sealing is nice from the pov of dust and moisture but I'd not trust it in rain the way I may some stills market weather sealed lenses on a stills centric body.

Whatever it may be if most their other glass is anythign to go by this should be really good as their other stuff is pretty impressive if can get a good one (some models have alignment issues thus I'm currently after trying to find a good 15mm copy still as don't want to max out returns from same place constantly replacing to get a good one).


----------

